# Interpretation Of Panch Parvan



## Admin (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is a point of view given by Prof. Gurbbachan Singh M.A, and Dr. Ajit Singh Aulakh Ph.D...

Panch - Five wise persons, leaders, member of a rural council, (Panchyat); devotee to God, persons who have faith in God, distinguished persons.

Parvan - Acceptable, agreeable

Note - Panch Parvan:- These two words have very vast meaning in sikh religion. It is considered that Guru Nanak Sahib used to select five persons from the Sangat (gathering of the Guru's devotees). To follow the First Guru, the other sat Guru's also used to select five eminent persons from the Sangat. These five persons are know as Panch Parvan, Panch Pardhan (presidents), Five persons selected by the 5th Guru Sat Guru Arjan Dev Sahib Ji are known as:

1. Bhai Bidhi Chang Ji 2. Bhai Jetha Ji 3. Bhai Langah Ji 4. Bhai Pirana Ji 5. Bhai Para Ji. Similarly the five acceptable persons selected as members of the presidential council of Sat Guru Teg Bahadur Sahib Ji are known as 1. Bhai Mati Das Ji 2. Bhai Gurditta Ji 3. Bhai Diala Ji 4. Bhai Udha Ji 5. Bhai Jatta Ji. Dasmesh father Sahib Siri Guru Gobind Singh Ji selected the five acceptable persons, in April, 1699 at the Vaisakhi Festival by demanding their heads for noble sacrifice. Those who presented their heads to Sat Guru Gobind Singh Ji are called as Panj Piare. They include 1. Bhai Dya Singh Ji 2. Bhai Dharam Singh Ji 3. Bhai Mohakam Singh Ji 4. Bhai Sahib Singh Ji 5. Bhai Himat Singh Ji.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 7, 2009)

Aman ji,
Gurfateh.

Actually there have always been FIVE eminent Sikhs during each Guru jis period.
Five Sikhs also followed Guru Teg bahdur Ji to Delhi  and  three of them were martyred in His presence.
Baba Bnanda Singh ji was sent to Punjab with FIVE WEAPONS as well.
This subject needs further study. Thanks for this thread...


----------

